
Thank You Google – Flight Cancelled - sridca
https://www.reddit.com/r/googlehome/comments/alswwn/thank_you_google_flight_cancelled/
======
tomglynch
Google's got a wide reaching PR plan

------
lawrenceyan
～～ mAcHiNe lEaRnInG ～～

